# Clothespin baits



## Uncle Lunker (Sep 29, 2007)

Someone once said that "90% of all lures manufactured today are designed to catch the fisherman". There may be some truth to that. When I was a boy I would take my mothers clothepins, put an eyehook on the front and a swinging treble in the rear and catch so many bass, walking the dog, that it was way past legal. Sometimes I would paint them, sometimes not. It didn't matter. The end result of using those clothespins suggest that looks, details and color doesn't matter, thus the saying "90% of all lures manufactured today are designed to catch the fisherman". Ah, what the heck... I still like looking for new lures to buy!

Jim <"}}}}}><
www.curwensvillelakefishing.com


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 29, 2007)

Perhaps a new line to DamPeoples to explore?


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2007)

esquired said:


> Perhaps a new line to DamPeoples to explore?



Or better yet a Tinboats Tournament with only that lure :shock:


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 29, 2007)

There is no doubt! The lure manufacturers constantly come out with new products for us to buy, some that don't even work as advertised (Berkey Sabertail thingy), or even catch any fish.


----------

